
Skype to Acquire Qik for $100 Million - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2011/01/06/skype-acquires-qik-rumor/
======
meterplech
Very interesting that the Andreessen and Horowitz are on both boards. Typical
incestuous nature of the tech/startup world I guess. Does that make people
question the value of the deal for Skype? Or possibly is the original thought
in investing in Qik that it could be acquired by Skype? Seems like sitting on
these two boards could have been a huge conflict of interest.

